# Los Angeles GTG / Tune & Jam



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

We are going to have a GTG at Jt Audio in Anaheim on April 16th from 10 a.m. till 6 p.m.

There will be food, including a bbq setup, with chips, sodas, and a variety of meats cooked by our socal certified chef  (Michael - 4play)

I will be giving away a set of Hybrid I61-2 speakers to a lucky person who picks the winning ticket 

Several of us will be helping with tuning your vehicle, including RTA.

Anybody may come regardless if you have no system, no car, a decent system, or an award winning masterpiece 

Come join us for a great day of fun, food, and musical enjoyment!!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds cool, especially if the chef does not dress like the beer maiden










Let me know if anything is needed for the fest.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I really need people to let me know if you plan on making it. It will really help in how much BBQ to buy 

Roll call please


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

^ what he said


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

In it for the glory.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> In it for the glory.


In it for the camaraderie.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm in. Definitely need help to RTA my sound system to fine tune it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If you listen to my car this is what will happen to you


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

I've just got my first system recently.. having a lot of problems tuning it.. this is a great opportunity for me. Thanks.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

In for the "Q"!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, so we have the following so far:

Jt
Bigred
astrochux
shocks
cvjoint
duckymcse
michaelsil1
huaiw

if you add to the list please copy the list and paste your name to the thread

thank ya....thank ya very much


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I think you forgot rawdawg


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

My nefarious plans to put a hurtin' on the Que has been waylaid...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Dont forget me.................


----------



## Duper (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great event, I'll be there.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I would never forget rawdawg. He had the impeccable timing of posting exactly when I did. 

Bring the stripper pole Jimmy


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

xxx_busa said:


> Dont forget me.................



And me


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

this is getting good guys:

Jt
Bigred
astrochux
shocks
cvjoint
duckymcse
michaelsil1
huaiw
xxx-busa
duper
CriagE
rawdawg

I think this is going to be the best GTG to date, considering a bbq, tuning, listening, and great weather  And a free set of speakers courtesy of Hybrid Audio Technologies to the lucky winner


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Planning on making it there for sure, in the works of adding a little more motorization so hopefully I get that done in time...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a woofer tester they don't mind bringing, like a Dayton Wt3?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So who's bringing what.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm bringing my WinMLS test setup. I was thinking of doing 3 sweeps for Left, Right, and combined response. So that's 9 sweeps per vehicle for whoever is interested and has an analog input, whether that's super mini, mini jack, 1/4 jack or RCA. 

I'll pitch in for food. I have BBQ tools and lighter fluid and matches if needed. LMK. 

Two pairs of tweeters will probably be out of commission if anybody is interested. I have the Vifa Xt25 and the SB29 I tried out but will be selling.

*Edit: I can actually do optical hook up as well, mini or full jack.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> So who's bringing what.


I'll bring some drinks, water, soda. Probably get some chips, too.

Any requests?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> Any requests?


Special brownies?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Special brownies?


OMG Alice B. Toklas


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, I will be a first timer of a GTG event like this. Are we responsible of bring in food? How are things ganna work? Thanks.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I will do my best to make this one. Perhaps my new 3way setup will be complete by then  Jim, LMK if you need me to bring anything.
BTW, what's the address?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I can bring ice, erm, the cold kind.

But I can bring whatever is most needed. Except for wimmen.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Huaiw said:


> Hi, I will be a first timer of a GTG event like this. Are we responsible of bring in food? How are things ganna work? Thanks.


Just show up we will make it happen. :snacks:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to handle the meat, I think we can split the rest between a few of us

Sodas, chips, dip? Guys just chime in on what you will bring, and as we get closer whatever is not covered the next guy can pick up

Lets do this?

Looking forward to this one  Circa, bring the 3 way...cannot wait to hear it


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Just show up we will make it happen. :snacks:


Okay, sounds good!! I will just pick up whatever is no covered then. Cant wait to step into the world of car audio..


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't wait. I'm eager to learn from some very knowledgeable people, thanks guys for putting this together. Let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Count me in, seems like forever since I've been to a meet, and build 2.1 is at least listenable


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I should be able to make it out this time


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## neal00 (Feb 8, 2011)

Add one more to the list


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cool. so we have:

Jt
Bigred
astrochux
shocks
cvjoint
duckymcse
michaelsil1
huaiw
xxx-busa
duper
CriagE
rawdawg
Neel
Winfred
AndyinOc
Shocks
Huaiw
Neal00
Circa40


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

if anyone has some of those fold out chairs or any kind of chairs, that may help. there's only a few desk chairs at the shop, and a planter out front to sit on.

also, feel free to check out my site for the address.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I can bring water - Soda's, - Chips anything . Let me know Jim - Big Red


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> I can bring water - Soda's, - Chips anything . Let me know Jim - Big Red


Just bring it someone will enjoy.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

add me to the list. it's been awhile since i've been to a diy meet.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Damn this is getting big. :daisy:


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed - I will finally bring you those 2 CDs I promised eons ago.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

As it stands right now there should be 2 other members rolling in with me as well


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like a packed house...I better go buy some more toilet paper! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Doubt I'll be rolling to Anaheim, but if I do I'll post up so someone can put aside a rib for me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Knobby Digital said:


> Doubt I'll be rolling to Anaheim, but if I do I'll post up so someone can put aside a rib for me.


That's a steep price to pay. Last time Adam gave away his rib...



astrochex said:


> BigRed - I will finally bring you those 2 CDs I promised eons ago.


Hopefully Jim will bring some CDs of mine if he has any haha


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I only have one cd from u George that has kebmo on it and house. U want a copy?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

i think i know where my dvd audio discs are then. no way im getting them back from my ex's dad.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Big Red, Would there still be room for one more? I would like to tune my car there. Would that be ok? Would I have access to AC?
Thanks,

Gary


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes Gary. We would love to have u and there is Ac 

George I gave u all the discs back but one that was lost. At that time u said u really didn't care about that one 

I'm going to post the list with one item everybody should bring


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I picked up some coke and lemonade, gonna go get some pepsi stuff and water tomorrow.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

**** almost missed this, my car might not be out of the body shop by then but no matter I will see yall there. Hell ya good times!!! I'll bring the hookers and coke!!!jk I got some snacks and so shout if there are any needs otherwise!!!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone must bring their own ms8 microphones lol. Just let us know what's still needed Jim, looking forward to this one.


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

My 3sixty.2 is killing me.. desperately in need of RTA.. cant wait.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Computer crashed and my testing rig got wiped out. Now I have to wait for the software developer to send me another activation code, if they ever will again, I think it's my 3rd. Damn the PC, damn WinMls for not giving me a lifetime code. I might get SoundEasy just to get by this 'email for activation code' bs.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Just saw this. I will be there. I will have my 6 year old with me, so I am likely to show up about 2 p.m. or so. I'll bring some chips and salsa. 

If I can get to it, I will be rocking the Massive Audio RK6 seperates. Going to be a stretch to get time to use my Imprint to tune it. 

Did I miss where the address to the shop was?

Andy, I haven't seen you post in Ages! Where is Veloze?


----------



## RBeachTL (Jul 21, 2008)

Hopefully there's room for one more!

This is going to be a jam.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Computer crashed and my testing rig got wiped out. Now I have to wait for the software developer to send me another activation code, if they ever will again, I think it's my 3rd. Damn the PC, damn WinMls for not giving me a lifetime code. I might get SoundEasy just to get by this 'email for activation code' bs.


keep in mind that if you do buy SE you'll have to have the USB key plugged in while you're using it. otherwise you can't use the program at all. it's a anti-piracy feature.

I still say that SE for the purpose of car audio tuning is true overkill and much too complex in the manner most will use it (simple RTA pink noise/sweeps). The Dayton OmniMic system is advanced but very simple to use. Then there are other programs such as trueRTA, aRTA, and holmimpulse. Maybe someone in this thread can help your decision should you decide to go with something different.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish I had an usb key right now. When my first computer fried the guys at WinMls didn't care to give me another code. I tried getting a new mother board and after a year I started asking for a code for my new laptop. It's really annoying getting activation codes from them. Grrr


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> That's a steep price to pay. Last time Adam gave away his rib...


I think it's safe to assume there ain't gonna be no wimmin at this event short of someone's wife or some such thing.

If there's freaks cummin' lemme know!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

here's the address for anyone needing it:

1522 W. Embassy Street
Anaheim, Ca. 92802
(714)817-8282

Fairly close to Disneyland. Lincoln and the 5fwy.

I share space...the sign on the outside says, Argo Motorsports. We are at the end of the street on the right side. Call if you get lost.

JT


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

If anyone needs me to bring my RTA, let me know.





jtaudioacc said:


> 1522 W. Embassy Street
> Anaheim, Ca. 92802
> (714)817-8282
> JT


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Knobby Digital said:


> I think it's safe to assume there ain't gonna be no wimmin at this event short of someone's wife or some such thing.
> 
> If there's freaks cummin' lemme know!!!


Women, haha, are you kidding me? I go to car meets and there are none. At least in that scenario the majority of females in this country have to drive. They don't have to build their own speaker system lol. The way I look at it they just don't have cool hobbies. I mean c'mon, people's magazine, is that the best they can come up with?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Women, haha, are you kidding me? I go to car meets and there are none. At least in that scenario the majority of females in this country have to drive. They don't have to build their own speaker system lol. The way I look at it they just don't have cool hobbies. I mean c'mon, people's magazine, *is that the best they can come up with?*


Women have better Sex toys than Men.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You mean you have a sex toy?! Lady five fingers doesn't count.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> You mean you have a sex toy?! Lady five fingers doesn't count.


You know that I'm into Kitty Porn.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

while there, you guys should figure out whos coming to my comp on may 14th in SJ 

man i wish i can be down there to hang with you all again...

b


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> while there, you guys should figure out whos coming to my comp on may 14th in SJ
> 
> *man i wish i can be down there to hang with you all again...
> *
> b


When we can't compete we meet. 

Come on down!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah Todd's a faag for leaving us hanging....fine me a 100k diyma...i dare you 

so I have company serving hot food that will be made to order at this event. This includes pork, carne asada, and chicken

so here is what I need people to bring:

astrochux - big bag of ruffles
shocks- big bag of doritos
cvjoint - dips (ranch, etc)
duckmcse - 12 pack of coke
michael - 12 pack of diet coke
huaiw - 12 pack of coke
xxx-busa - 12 pack of diet coke
duper - fruit plate
craige- fruit plate
rawdawg - case of water
neel - any chips other than ruffles or doritos
winfred - not gonna make it
andyinoc - dessert ( pie or cake)
circa40 dessert

also just a reminder, Hybrid Audio is giving away a set of imagine series coax speakers. it will be completely random with your name thrown in a hat and drawn after lunch


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is anyone bringing paper plates and plastic-ware?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the food company is bringing all that


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I have some soda already...12 pack of each, Pepsi, Coke, Mountain Dew, Lemonade and Orange Crush. so, some of you don't need to bring all that soda.

I have this old small cooler, so if anyone has a big one, I think we need another.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I will bring my cooler. Whose got the ice?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Case of water!?

How about some Grey Goose, Patron or Captains instead?


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

alright sounds good besides drinks, i can also bring some ice.

p.s - is it okay to bring a friend with me as well? he is just really curious to learn car audio as well.. ifs okay i'll ask him to bring something as well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Huaiw said:


> alright sounds good besides drinks, i can also bring some ice.
> 
> p.s - is it okay to bring a friend with me as well? he is just really curious to learn car audio as well.. ifs okay i'll ask him to bring something as well.


you could bring him but he would have to pass initiation first:

1) he has to listen to Michaels car with fourplay at 98db for at least 2 songs
2) he has to listen to young geezy at 149 db in my truck for at least 30 seconds

is he in? j/k anybody is welcome to come


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Women, haha, are you kidding me? I go to car meets and there are none. At least in that scenario the majority of females in this country have to drive. They don't have to build their own speaker system lol. The way I look at it they just don't have cool hobbies. I mean c'mon, people's magazine, is that the best they can come up with?


Keeding, of course. 

I'm wondering what it would take for those Asian girls w/ the nickle-thick makup, fake grapefruit titties, and pancake asses that you see in the pics of the ricer conventions to get wet over taking about phase issues, cabin modes, and power compression.

You know, like this skeezer:










NOT my kinda woman by any means, but I'd go there.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys! Great news... I'll be able to come tomorrow. Haven't seen you all in a long time and I can't wait to catch up!

What should I bring? We good on paper plates, utensils?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ice and a cooler


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Peeps should not forget chairs and cheap foam beverage holders.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys on the Coast do it right, huh? 

Here's to hoping we both all have great GTG's tomorrow. Take care, fellas, and be sure to take pictures as well! 

- Erin


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

My testing rig is back! See Ya'll in a few, minus Erin haha.


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

I got 14 lbs of ice in cooler.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> *You guys on the Coast do it right, huh?
> *
> Here's to hoping we both all have great GTG's tomorrow. Take care, fellas, and be sure to take pictures as well!
> 
> - Erin


I don't know about right, but we have a good time trying.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

It was a very good time.

Special thanks to John for opening his shop and to Jim for providing the prime grub.

As a noob, I appreciate the many folks who spent time sharing their systems and their knowledge.

Pics to follow. Gotta get to work deadening the car, the event inspired progress.

Edit:

couldn't let the pics go. Heres a teaser

Very tasty food.









The winning draw for the HAT Imagines









Some of the rides.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thank You Jim & John !!! Great GTG !!! great to see all Socal support, takes care and thanks again Mark


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

astrochex said:


> It was a very good time.
> 
> Very tasty food.


That looks yummy.....what is it?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

^ we had the choice of chicken, pork, or carne asada. When asked my choice I said "yes" and got all three!

Marks car sounded amazing. He played a tune that featured a trumpet piece and I could swear I was listening to it live.


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

First time attending an event as this, amazed by how kind, helpful, and knowledgeable everyone was.. truly appreciated. Would definitely sign up for next one.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Great day! Could have been a little cooler, bit oh well. I think all together there were almost 30 guys, and 1 small stripper!

HUGE thanks to BIGRED for the taco lady!! Great stuff! Thanks also to everyone that brought drinks, chips, cookies, etc!!!

Big thanks to Scott Buwalda for the HAT Imagines we raffled off!

Here's some pics from today....




















American or Thai Idol auditions with Rawdawg and CraigE










Taco Lady!










Getting ready for the raffle.










Picking the winner.










Happy winner!!!










Gary Summers' Mercedes. Kustom Kar Audio, Petaluma, Ca.










Lots of cars!


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

What a great turn out for this GTG. Couldn't believe so many people show up this time. Thank you Bigred for getting this GTG together and provide such delilous food. That is very generous of you. Thank you JT for providing a place for this GTG and CraigE for helping me on the RTA.
As always, it's nice to meet new and old fellows again.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

JT thank you for allowing us the use of your shop! 

Damn Jim when you throw a party you throw a party, thank you so much for providing the food Awesome!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Big thanks to Jim and JT both of you went WAY above and beyond to make this a great meet. Was really awesome to see all the guys again, a couple of you even listened to my car HAHA


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn...looked a lot like fun.

I couldn't get the day off  

I was hoping to have a chance to get to meet my fellow diyma members in person, hopefully in the future a bbq like this will happen again.

Who knows since im moving to a new place soon...BBQ at my house! 

anyways glad you guys had blast!

P.S John...I will make an appointment with you in a couple weeks


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn... the day went fast.
Thank you to J.T. and Big Red.
I had a blast !! :2thumbsup:


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

FUN FUN FUN, I had a blast. It almost felt like the cops were gonna come crash our fun! WAY more turn out this time!

Mad props to JT for the hospitality, and mad props to Jim for the taco's. The tacos, beans, and rice were damn good! 

Gary mad props to you as well, I waited all day to hear you benz and I was not disappointed. You were all to cool and patient with your toys. I saw other people talking to you and then I talked you ear off all day. I had a funny feeling after talking to you that you knew way too much! I figured out who you are and have to say that I love it when people with your talent are as sharing and humble as you are!

Jimmy thanks for the tour! Let me know when you get the kitty hooked up.

Neil (dude with the horns) thank you for the live rock concert, IM me so I got the right screen name please, I have some q's for ya.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Note to future SQ Comp organizers... Free tacos, booze and strippers and they will come.

There were a couple of new guys who were just friends hanging out. I hope they got a demo and I hope they caught the sickness.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thank You for the very kind words, thank you, Hugh Masekela - Stimela (The Coal Train) from the Hope album.



astrochex said:


> ^ we had the choice of chicken, pork, or carne asada. When asked my choice I said "yes" and got all three!
> 
> Marks car sounded amazing. He played a tune that featured a trumpet piece and I could swear I was listening to it live.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting all of you... got a chance to listen to some very good sounding systems. Thank again Red and JT for making it happen.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Now this is what I am trying to replicate in Phoenix. You guys make me yearn for the good old days! Looks like it was the usual great So. Cal. get together.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Now this is what I am trying to replicate in Phoenix. You guys make me yearn for the good old days! Looks like it was the usual great So. Cal. get together.


Don,

Bigger and better! :beerchug:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> Bigger and better! :beerchug:


Michael, I guess so based on the number of people that attended. Nice!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

yall look like yall had soo much fun, so the question is, who had the best sounding car?


----------



## SQHEAD (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wanted to says thanks to JT for hosting and to Jim for hooking everyone up with the taco setup. 
It was a great time talking to everyone and listening to some nice cars. Thanks to Gary, George, JT, Michael, Andy, for the extended listening sessions.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> yall look like yall had soo much fun, so the question is, *who had the best sounding car?*



I guess that would depend on your taste.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Jimmy James you got an email with the test results.

John you got an email as well. 

Danny I emailed you a link to a bunch of tests, the neo8 might be of interest to you. 

Let me know if you all get the emails. If not, we can correct the address and try again.

Jim and JT thanks for hosting, this one was properly done! I could have spend days doing what we were doing. Disneyland ain't a thing 

CraigE, nice to chat with you. I was like a kid in a candyshop, from the car to the testing rig. Looking forward to see more apps added on! If you get the THD+n add on I want to be first to go!


I must say I simply love seeing how techie our members have been this time. There were enough testing rigs to go around, I had my car tested and delivered some too.


----------



## RBeachTL (Jul 21, 2008)

George, got the files; Thanks a lot.

Jim and JT, Many thanks; your generosity and hospitality are off the chart.

Neil, thanks for the music and setup tips; we TL types have to look out for each other. Hear that Mark.

You guys set a pretty high bar for the future.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jim,

I think you made the whole forum jealous.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow what a meet. I walked away with some very useful info. I got to hear a bunch of cars that got me envious hahaha...back to tuning for me. 

I think my buddy (the guy who won the Hybrid speakers) got bit by the bug . He's asking me a bunch of questions about the Bit1 and MS8 now

I would like to thank JT for the great hospitality and Jim for the catering - the pork was by far the best! Its amazing something sooo simple can tase so good.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I want to thank everybody that came out. I think this was the biggest diyma meet to date with over 30 guys there. 

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the catering and want to especially thank JT for the hospitality and ability to have the meet at his shop. There was plenty of parking and almost everyone pitched in with food items. This meet exceeded my expectations. 

I want to thank Hybrid Audio Technologies for the speaker giveaway. The guy that won was actually leaving, and I told him to wait because we were going to do the raffle. (lucky dude!)

I am sorry I did not get to listen to many cars as I was battling some stomach problems and just wasn't myself.

All in all guys, socal diyma rocks! We proved we still have the bug!

Please anybody that has pics, please post them. There were some awesome cars there!

Great seeing everyone and welcome to socal diyma to the newbies!!

See you guys soon!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I want to thank everybody that came out. I think this was the biggest diyma meet to date with over 30 guys there.
> 
> I'm glad you guys enjoyed the catering and want to especially thank JT for the hospitality and ability to have the meet at his shop. There was plenty of parking and almost everyone pitched in with food items. This meet exceeded my expectations.
> 
> ...



:rockon:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I guess that would depend on your taste.


majority vote? lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> majority vote? lol


We had the MECA World Champion "Gary Summers" if that's any indication. 

We have some very nice cars here on the West Coast!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> We had the MECA World Champion "Gary Summers" if that's any indication.
> 
> We have some very nice cars here on the West Coast!


granted I have not listened to many quality cars, but my ears are still in awe of the sound/imaging/clarity of Gary's system.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> We had the MECA World Champion "Gary Summers" if that's any indication.
> 
> We have some very nice cars here on the West Coast!


i can see that!! not as many people bleeed SQ here in the south... but all that will change sooon!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> i can see that!! not as many people bleeed SQ here in the south... but all that will change sooon!!!


They do have some really good looking cars!


----------



## neal00 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big thanks to Jim and JT for puttin this event on. It was so great to mingle with car audio peeps again. Gary, you have one sweet sounding ride! 

BTW not only is Gary a MECA World Champion but he's a four time Oscar winner. Here he is 20 years ago winning for Terminator 2


Search YouTube for this video NHZ6d8TQv2Y


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

neal00 said:


> ... but he's a four time Oscar winner. Here he is 20 years ago winning for Terminator 2
> 
> 
> Search YouTube for this video NHZ6d8TQv2Y


Now THAT is a fantastic track record! I had no idea, we should have toasted with that "jack" for dream jobs!

Looking forward to seeing you at the next meet Gary.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you Jim for organising the event, JT for letting us use his shop and everybody how showed up.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

"This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes."


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

astrochex said:


> granted I have not listened to many quality cars, but my ears are still in awe of the sound/imaging/clarity of Gary's system.


damn... wish i could have stayed longer. i really wanted to demo his system.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, you guys bringing the love up north next month or what?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Speaking of love, BigRed needs to post that video of "all dat So Cal Love!" taken early in the day.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

^ what about the alarm clock video?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Dat's what I'm sayin', Holmes...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

working on it


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

rawdawg said:


> Dat's what I'm sayin', Holmes...


I forgot to thank-you for giving me my first of many "duh" car audio moments on mounting the Imagine tweets.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

YouTube - diyma strippers


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> YouTube - diyma strippers


Upvoted!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> YouTube - diyma strippers


that glitter was a ***** to get out.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

astrochex said:


> that glitter was a ***** to get out.


And so was the coconut scent.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah! Das how we do it on the West Coast! Represent!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a proposition! 

I will be receiving my new test rig in the mail this week. Unlike the one I have now it will be able to do lots of new tricks. I can test _SPL, frequency response, and harmonic distortion among others_. It is much more straight forward than my WinMLS combo. A disc pops in, there are several tracks to pick from, and then it all gets recorded back on the mic. 

Since our meets have always been large, and our cars have always been awesome, I think we have a good opportunity to put together a *So.Cal. TEST BIN*. We can go over what tests we will run, we can standardize the process so _every car gets treated the same._ Then we can post results with a short, or long description of each car. 

So what will this do? It will tech all of us a bit about our creations and their performance. We can learn about what car types do what in general and I we can allow for retests and reposts for those that want to improve as we go. 

Some of you trust me more than you should on giving you feedback on your cars after listening sessions. _I'm much happier to give you a test result_, because imo it's far more precise than my ears. The testing setup is made by Praxis, one of the most reliable names in town, but it's easy enough to get a few cars in every meet.

We all give input on how it should be done. We all post and comment. I can still do testing without posting for those that don't want their car results on the internet. As long as the measurement setup and motions are the same I don't have to be the only one testing. We can have many testers. 

As far as I can tell no one is doing this at car meets in a formalized way. So.Cal. can be first! 

How does it sound? Looking forward to any input.


----------



## neal00 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds good, do it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

neal00 said:


> Sounds good, do it.


:thumbsup: 

I took the listening test btw. You made me curious last time. It seems that with real music I can only pick up -18db distortion at best. Slightly better than average but that's still 12% . Contrary to what I thought LE or inductance distortion was a lot easier to pick up than BL or motor strenght nonlinearities. That's for me or any of the other testers. 

Here's the link if anybody wants to test their hearing prowess:
Audibility Of Distortion

And here is a site that will let you convert db to % distortion.
THD to dB - convert percent to decibels dB and dB decibels to percentage percent voltage % vs per cent converter THD+N distortions calculation signal distortion factor attenuation in dB to distortion factor k in percent decibel damping - sengpielaudi

If we go on with these tests you would get a good idea on how high distortion is in your own car (as opposed to Klippel's 6 inch speaker) and with online listening tests you can extrapolate if it is audible.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So when's the next meet?


----------



## neal00 (Feb 8, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by neal00
> Sounds good, do it.
> 
> ...



Cvjoint, I think you meant this for Neel not me.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I did, my bad, I was too excited about the test.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm there, here or wherever!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Got the new measurement setup in today. 

I did a bunch of tests. Here's a taste for what it can do:

Frequency response, summed L + R 










Harmonic Distortion ~95db










Harmonic Distortion ~100db










To read the HD plot just measure the difference between the test signal at the top, and the portion of it that is distortion (total is blue line). Highest distortion areas seem to be 65hz and 20hz @ 3% THD. Almost everything else is bellow 1% THD. The majority of the midrange is at .5% THD.

Other neat stuff: ambient noise SPL in my parking lot 67db. Ambient noise with the engine on 92db. Ambient noise with the A/C and engine on... 100db! . Ambient noise in my living room right now 54db.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Like a kid on Dec. 25 
Cool Toys.
Those dB readings for your car seem high though. Unweighted ? Do your neighbors like you ?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

CraigE said:


> Like a kid on Dec. 25
> Cool Toys.
> Those dB readings for your car seem high though. Unweighted ? Do your neighbors like you ?


Hey Craig!

Yeah the DBs are high because 1. they are unweighted and 2. Honda did not care for ambient noise rejection when they made this car. Car and Driver tested it at 85db A weighted on the freeway. It's a very generous read, depending on the wind it's way over 90db. 

My neighbors are fellow graduate students. No, they don't like this stuff. Sometimes I test late at night in empty public parking lots. This time it was in broad daylight. 

Here are even higher DB tests, that's what I was curious about and built the car for:

105 db










110db









115db









From about 105db on it's obvious the B&C midbass is putting the brakes on, it's highpassed at 100db, 125hz distortion is representative of that. Higher up the planar is highpassed at 1,600hz. At 2000hz the distortion starts increasing as I increase output. The Neo8 diaphragm is starting to lose composure. At this point I'm close to maxing out the headunit and amplifiers so that's as high as I would go, not to mention the speakers are starting to show stress. Still, the midbass distortion is highest and even that one is less than 9% at 115db.

This is like Christmas! My testing rig is the PC version of your Apple software. Easy intuitive, but very full function testing. Send me that FR file if you ever manage to get saved.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

2:28 am- George stops playing with new toys, shuts down computer and goes to bed.


Here is L&R with stereo pink noise.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

HaHa, they were all done earlier in the day. I went out to celebrate at 7pm. 

I have to do some averaging to see if it matches your test. The FR I posted is just one mic position.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Previously I said that people would be able to re-test if they want to tune based on the initial results and improve their car. To that extent I talked to Ant about letting me edit my own posts indefinitely in that thread. He agreed to take the editing requests upon himself so, while clunky there is a system to update now. 

Where should we post it? Should I start a new thread in this forum to talk about it or do you want me to make a sample entry for you all to see? I'll jot down the main ideas:

Frequency response:
-test at 90db A-weighted to get good noise rejection and emulate human hearing
-use sine sweep for best quality data
-5 samples averaged (left ear, left front, straight ahead, right front, right ear)
-3 tests total, left speakers, right speakers, all speakers
-5.1 guys chip in if this is fine with you
-I can put all three tests in one graph

Harmonic Distortion testing:
-test at 90db A-weighted first, and then move on in 5db steps until the owner stops giving me the ok. All cars will do fine at 90db imo, even if your crossovers and EQ are all out of wack. Based on the first result I will go ahead and test at louder level if the owner agrees. 
-I want to test right speaker only and here is the reasoning. If I test the entire system some people will have their left speaker turned down lower compared to the right because they are closer. This will give them a disadvantage in HD. The same car could get better HD by simply equalizing the gains between left and right. 5.1 guys again may want their car tested all speakers at once, or maybe not. I'm not sure how it would play in. 
There is no reason to believe the left speaker will have different HD. The drivers and crossovers are the same. Reflections would be different but that reduces my testing variance as well, which is good. 


Car info:
-I'll make a PDF file for the driver to fill. 
-it will have date, username, car,name, speakers, crossovers, whether the tester was in the car or not, if EQ was applied
-you only have to fill in date at the minimum, each can put in as much as they see fit. The more you put in the more useful it is for everybody.


So at the minimum there will be three files per car: info, FR, HD @90. This will be the base. From there it depends on how loud you want to be tested for HD. As always, all liability is on the owner, I can teach you how to click buttons if you want to do it all yourself.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

George,

Are you going to post a new thread for the next meet? It will be hard to outdo Jim's last one. :laugh:


Catered by Chasen's? 

JK


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> Are you going to post a new thread for the next meet? It will be hard to outdo Jim's last one. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Back when I was posting meets I would bring a dozen bagel bag from Einstein's and set it on the trunk lid. That's about as much as I can do. Besides, this testing is going to take me a lot of days to set up. You guys organize, I'll contribute.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Testing has begun. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/105045-southern-california-test-bin.html

I'll try to bring enough info sheets to each meet from now on.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

looking forward to the next meet , would love to have some graphs I could look at so I can get a better idea of what i am working with instead of my regular RTA.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

This thing has RTA too. It makes it really easy to compare between the two methodologies. 

I hope it doesn't get too hot. It's bloody murder testing in a hot cabin, I recommend all tuning be done with the A/C and engine off. I generally start my engine for A/C between testing steps. That amounts to about 5 ignition starts. At least they'll be warm starts. I also tried testing in a large parking lot and it was no bueno. Sound goes right through the top and resonates the whole lot. Might work for most hardtops though.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/109165-so-cal-meet.html

bump for everyone to see!


----------

